# Nos Or 'New' ? - Cortebert Vintage Wristwatch



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Scanning ebay for TCDD watches and came on this. Well out of my budget but (if it's genuine) a piece I would love to own.

I understand Cortebert ceased manufacture in the 1970's, making this at least forty years old (if genuine), though the name is still owned by an Italian company. I'd be interested in the story behind it as it looks to be brand spanking new, with no evidence of decades of storage.

Any thoughts ??

Julian (L)

P.S. I have asked the vendor if he can shed any light - I have bought from him in the past and found him to be very reliable.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If thats not brand new Ill eat my pants


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks (improbably) gorgeous in the seller's photos.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The vendor has sent this reply in response to my request ........

"Dear julianlatham,

hello

watch is new old stock from a old watch collector.

thnaks enesefe.

- enesefe"

I've Googled every combination of 'Cortebert, new, clone, replica, fake' and get nothing indicating a counterfeit market.

Now, where did I put the holiday money ..........?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> Now, where did I put the holiday money ..........?


More importantly where did Jase put his pants? :eat: :rofl:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:bag:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It does look like NOS and with its box too. When you look at the back and lack of marks in the plating finish etc it looks NOS.

What I would question if anything is the lack of fading of the markers and uneven length of them. The brightness of the 5min markers and hands seems to be recently polished. Only way to tell really is in hand and if the markers have white paint on their sides and the dial edges. I do notice too it has a pink or copper colored crown on a yellow case which seems off but not familiar with the make. Regardless looks in nice nick

You see now you have me looking close at this piece. Julian for sure its not seen use. But its been apart to freshen the gold plate, it would not stay that bright nor between crystal and case without some freshening up. When I look close at the dial in one pic I see scratches in the dial under the paint but could be on the raw dial from manufacturing. Swiss made is not centered and not right. I honestly think the piece sat because maybe it was used for parts such as a crown/stem why there is a pink crown but the dial aged then the dial was done

....


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not my type of watch, but, if it was my money, and it was my type, I would go for it at the buy it now price.

You have dealt with the guy before.

A watch that has spent virtually it's entire life in it's box, probably never worn, in a very dry climate, could still look brand new.

Jason, I hope you have changed your shreddies in the last week.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Scanning ebay for TCDD watches and came on this. Well out of my budget but (if it's genuine) a piece I would love to own.
> 
> I understand Cortebert ceased manufacture in the 1970's, making this at least forty years old (if genuine), though the name is still owned by an Italian company. I'd be interested in the story behind it as it looks to be brand spanking new, with no evidence of decades of storage.
> 
> ...


Cortebert certainly made wristwatches for the Turkish railways, and I've see a couple of them with similar style dials to this one, however they usually have the winged wheel railway logo on the dial.

If this one is for real, then it is most likely a retirement watch, not a work watch.

Who owns the Cortebert brand these days?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> Cortebert certainly made wristwatches for the Turkish railways, and I've see a couple of them with similar style dials to this one, however they usually have the winged wheel railway logo on the dial.
> 
> If this one is for real, then it is most likely a retirement watch, not a work watch.
> 
> Who owns the Cortebert brand these days?


From the Googling I have done Perseo are the present owners of the name. Previous research into TCDD wrist watches threw up that they were, indeed, presentation watches for long service or exceptional deeds.


----------

